# What?



## Yvonne G (Jun 3, 2010)

The people who lived in my house before me "planted" an old bath tub in the flower bed, I guess to serve as a lily pond. However, its too shady in this spot, and the lilies won't grow. So I just have some feeder fish in there and occasionally frogs will take up residence. This a.m. I noticed a very pretty purple color on top of the water. I don't know what it is...if its live little bugs that have grouped together or some sort of purple algae. I have seen this type of thing in black before, it was tiny bugs floating together, but I've never seen the purple before.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, that is a striking shade of violet.


----------



## Angi (Jun 3, 2010)

Could it be something from a tree or flower that blew in the tub? Maybe a type of pollen?


----------



## terracolson (Jun 3, 2010)

i am thinking something fell into it as well


----------



## Isa (Jun 3, 2010)

I do not know what it is but I love the color


----------

